# Box of hearts, HEART JIG



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hello, does any site sell the jig bob used in the episode #1001 Box Of Hearts?? if not is there anyone here skilled enough to make me one and i will buy it from you? its going to take awhile, i know some of you will say i should practice on making my own jigs, well im on a limited budjet since i have no job. 
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S1000.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Of course some one does  Bob and Rick do! Check out the templates and patterns.

http://www.oak-park.com/

Corey


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i found it
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-
unfortinately its too expensive for me to buy, if anyone has one i would like to know if they can just trace the black plate with the hearts in them
jeff


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh you were talking about the EzLink. Yeah that's a pricey set up. It's nearly impossible to make a copy of something like this and make it work with all the joints lining up and fitting. Your better off to make a box and adorn it with hearts, cutouts or even inlay a heart in it. 

Corey


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

your probably right, a heart joint would be even harder to line up exactly than a strait joint or dovetail.
jeff
guess ill hold off and buy it later


----------

